# Race Face Respond Kurbelschraube ?!?



## Gregs (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem auf eBay ne schicke neue Race Face respond Kurbel geschossen. Leider ohne Kurbelschraube. Nun habe ich bei Bike-Components schon zwei bestellt. Leider passten sie beide nciht. Außerdem habe ich versucht direkt bei Race Face anzurufen mit dem Ergebniss dass ich auch wiederholt nie durchgekommen bin...
Nun meine Frage an euch: Ich würde die Kurbel wirklich gerne noch nutzen, will aber nicht erneut auf gut Glück über 15€ ausgeben um mir wieder eine falsche Kurbelschraube zu holen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen Tipp geben, was ich da brauche wo ich es finde und wie teuer das wird?
Wäre genial. Mein Bike ist nun schon fast fertig aufgebaut nur diese f*** Schraube fehlt noch...
Freu mich riesig über ne schnelle Antwort.
Gruß, Gregs


----------



## Tantebrisco (12. Februar 2017)

Setz hier mal bitte ein Bild der Kurbel rein.

Wenn ich mich an meine Kurbel zurück erinnere war da eine ISIS Tretlagerschraube drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gregs (12. Februar 2017)

Hmm, ISIS klingt ersteinmal logisch... Mal sehen ob es das ist. 
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos. Vielleicht kannst du mir nochmal das endgültige OK geben, eh ich ein drittes mal in nen Radladen rammel und wieder was falsches kaufe...


----------



## Tantebrisco (12. Februar 2017)

ISIS M12 oder M15.

bin mir da recht sicher- würde allerdings gerne den Publikumsjoker ziehen.
Die PDF Datei sagt M12...


http://www.raceface.com/media/B10052-nil-DH-EXIcrankset-4L.pdf


----------



## Gregs (16. Februar 2017)

OK, das klingt doch gut! M12 könnte tatsächlich passen... Mal sehen. Hab  zur Zeit noch in nem Radladen was laufen ( dort habe ich die Kurbel mal vorgezeigt) entweder die Schraube passt oder ich werd es dann mal mit deinem Tipp probieren. Hoffe das es sich schnell löst, denn langsam ist mein Projekt bis auf dieses besch****** Kurbelschraube fertig...


----------



## mrwulf (16. Februar 2017)

Eine RaceFace M15 Kurbelschraube habe ich hier. Melde Dich per PN, falls Du die benötigst. 

VG


----------



## Gregs (17. Februar 2017)

so nen Mist. Ich habe mal das Gewinde ausgemessen. Es hat nen Durchmesser von 1,2cm... Also M12..
Trotzdem vielen Dank!
gruß, Gregor


----------

